
I fixed my RTS's most hated level - frenchie14
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedesign/comments/gsq3jn/how_i_fixed_my_rtss_most_hated_level/
======
frenchie14
Hey HN! I've seen game design posts on here from time to time and thought I'd
contribute mine! If you have any questions feel free to ask!

